# A day it seemed would never arrive



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

After 18 months working on my layout, I was starting to think that I'd never get around to ballasting. Between track plan changes, the decision to put in a pond and bridge, and the general slow progress (what with work, school and kids) I was thinking that we might move before the track got to this point.

But here it is, and boy does it look better than before. Of course, it's only about 10% done, but it's nice to see some more progress.





I had to throw in the motorcycle factory.

Anyway, I know some of you guys have layouts older than... my wife (I was born before LGB started this whole thing) but it's exciting to see progress.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress is great. Keep it up.

Congratulations on getting track and ballest down.

Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great! Thanks for the pics!


----------

